# Daily Washing and Long Hair?



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

I just thought about this. I've just flashed back to all the ladies I've ever known with exceptionally long, gorgeous hair. These friends of mine have WSL length hair, and so I've always asked how they care for it. About 6-7 of these people have the same hair care habits, one in particular being *washing the hair OFTEN*... one girl washed her hair twice a day and went from shoulder-length to MBL in 8 months. Anywho, these girls are from a wide array of racial backgrounds such as white, black, biracial, Asian, Middle Eastern, and Hispanic with hair-types ranging from 1a-4b. This is what these girls had in common:

*1. 6 out of 7 washed their hair daily (I kid you not)*
2. 4 out of 7 exercised 4-5 days/week
3. 7 out of 7 wore their hair down or clipped up, no fancy styles
*4. 5 out of 7 barely used hair products (one girl used BB Castor Oil only)*
5. 6 out of 7 used NO CHEMICALS
6. 6 out of 7 used NO HEAT
7. 6 out of 7 did not go to salons
8. 6 out of 7 had NO TRIMS

And what I found interesting; the two girls that were biracial and black were natural and had the longest hair out of the group.

So, now I'm wondering if I co-wash/wash my hair more often, will I produce these same results? Has anyone else benefitted from washing more often? If so, let me know what you do and how you replenish the moisture in your hair afterwards. Thanks.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Feb 13, 2008)

c/o washing definately is good for your hair. You can conditioner only wash either everyday or every other day depending on your hair. 

I believe that no/low heat, c/o washes, and staying away from stylists has probably helped them ALOT. Everyone that I've met w/midback length to waist length hair did/does their own hair. Stylists set everyone back regardless of race IMHO.  They always want to hack off your hair.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 13, 2008)

I found that with daily *cowashing*, I only needed a TINY bit of leave-in/sealer, and my hair STAYED gorgeously moisturized - are they using shampoo daily?

I'm glad to see that I'm keeping up with them though 

1. 6 out of 7 washed their hair daily (I kid you not)
2. 4 out of 7 exercised 4-5 days/week *(I so need to get on this again!)*
*3. 7 out of 7 wore their hair down or clipped up, no fancy styles*
4. 5 out of 7 barely used hair products (one girl used BB Castor Oil only)
*5. 6 out of 7 used NO CHEMICALS
6. 6 out of 7 used NO HEAT
7. 6 out of 7 did not go to salons
8. 6 out of 7 had NO TRIMS*


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I found that with daily *cowashing*, I only needed a TINY bit of leave-in/sealer, and my hair STAYED gorgeously moisturized - are they using shampoo daily?



>>Yes, these girls use shampoo daily, especially the girls of black racial backgrounds, which at first shocked me. 

One of the girls is a close friend of mine, who is biracial, and she washes her hair nightly, conditions, and puts BB Castor Oil on her hair... she puts styling gel on her curls in the morning and walks out the door. I was saying to myself "If I were only so simple with my hair, I'd rock the same locks..." She's a hair type above mine (3a-3b).

I just want to see how this works for many of us who want longer hair. If these girls from a wide array of races are doing this, why aren't we? Just a thought....


----------



## TowsonGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm, this is very interesting. But I'm curious to know, is there any particular reason why some of them wash their hair twice per day? Did someone tell them it would be beneficial, does their hair get extra dirty during the day or what? What is their personal reason for washing so often?


----------



## anon123 (Feb 13, 2008)

Choconillaprincess was saying the same thing in a thread called "where my frequent washers at" or something like that.  i wouldn't be surprised if it did help, though


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

TowsonGirl said:


> Hmm, this is very interesting. But I'm curious to know, is there any particular reason why some of them wash their hair twice per day? Did someone tell them it would be beneficial, does their hair get extra dirty during the day or what? What is their personal reason for washing so often?



The girl that washed her hair twice per day has a oily hair type and she works out very often. She washed her hair morning and evening after workouts. This was the one girl that grew her hair from SL to MBL in less than 8 months.

The one that's my friend just didn't like product build-up. She washed then rinsed her hair later in the day. Her hair is currently WSL.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 13, 2008)

The thought of using shampoo daily makes my hair and scalp go  - but more power to those it DOES work for.... 

Are you considering starting to do this, Tenacious?


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> The thought of using shampoo daily makes my hair and scalp go  - but more power to those it DOES work for....
> 
> Are you considering starting to do this, Tenacious?



Well, I already co-wash daily to clean my scalp, and It would be a good attempt. I just got to make sure that I use a natural shampoo or conditioner to  wash my hair so that i can protect my ends. 

As long as I practice keeping my ends from drying out while washing, I can probably do this. I dont think it could be too bad to shampoo daily, as long as the ends are protected and the hair doesn't get stripped in the process.

Right now, I daily co-wash. I know that conditioner does work to cleanse the scalp. I will just stick to this and clarify with BS every so often.


----------



## gmw (Feb 13, 2008)

That was one of the tips given over at growafrohairlong.com. Also I remember when I was high school, there was this girl that was on the swim team and she cut her and hair and everyone was all upset. I remember her saying "everyone knows water makes your hair grow, and I am in the pool everyday". 
She had long hair, before she cut it, and it did grow back fairly fast. H2O.............


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

gmw said:


> That was one of the tips given over at growafrohairlong.com. Also I remember when I was high school, there was this girl that was on the swim team and she cut her and hair and everyone was all upset. I remember her saying "everyone knows water makes your hair grow, and I am in the pool everyday".
> She had long hair, before she cut it, and it did grow back fairly fast. H2O.............



You know what... thats soo true. And also, didn't Cichelle say she co-washed daily when she went natural? IDK.... but her hair did grow fairly fast....in my opinion.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> Well, I already co-wash daily to clean my scalp, and It would be a good attempt. I just got to make sure that I use a natural shampoo or conditioner to wash my hair so that i can protect my ends.
> 
> As long as I practice keeping my ends from drying out while washing, I can probably do this. I dont think it could be too bad to shampoo daily, as long as the ends are protected and the hair doesn't get stripped in the process.
> 
> Right now, I daily co-wash. I know that conditioner does work to cleanse the scalp. I will just stick to this and clarify with BS every so often.


 
Hrrm, yeah... I wonder if they washed their length everytime, or if they were just cleaning the scalp - as my hair gets longer, I'm going to shift my washes to focus mainly on the scalp, and use mostly rinses on the hair itself.....


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Hrrm, yeah... I wonder if they washed their length everytime, or if they were just cleaning the scalp - as my hair gets longer, I'm going to shift my washes to focus mainly on the scalp, and use mostly rinses on the hair itself.....



I'm not sure... But i'm sure that they cleansed the scalp. I know the one girl with 3a hair was really careful about her curls. I've been washing my scalp only for a good minute and it's kept my hair from drying out.... Maybe that's what they're doing....


----------



## krissynick (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> >>Yes, these girls use shampoo daily, especially the girls of black racial backgrounds, which at first shocked me.
> 
> One of the girls is a close friend of mine, who is biracial, and she washes her hair nightly, conditions, and puts BB Castor Oil on her hair... she puts styling gel on her curls in the morning and walks out the door. I was saying to myself "If I were only so simple with my hair, I'd rock the same locks..." She's a hair type above mine (3a-3b).
> 
> I just want to see how this works for many of us who want longer hair. If these girls from a wide array of races are doing this, why aren't we? Just a thought....


 

hmm personally the only reason i dont wash often is because i like certain styles and i wouldnt be able to do them everyday it would take too much time... and since im relaxed it becomes more difficult to deal with when u have alot of new growth.. not something i want to be bothered with everyday. i dunno i refuse to wear a bun everyday but thats just me.. thats they only way i could probably wash everyday.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 13, 2008)

Water is my ultimate moisturizer. My hair NEEDS it EVERYDAY,whether it's just a rinse or a cowash; lately i've even been using EXTREMELY diluted shampoo, because my scalp feels icky after daily workouts and power yoga sessions. I liken it to plants...some need water everyday and some don't. 

Also as my hair gets longer I find myself simplifying my regi even further...i'm almost down to water & oil. I could really claim SL right this minute but i'll wait till more than one hair is touching my shoulder


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm newly natural and have been washing everyday (sometimes twice). I plan on doing this for as long as I can.  Hopefully I can get great growth like Cichelle...


----------



## anon123 (Feb 13, 2008)

oh, and i wanted to add that i read something that is probably related to this on another hair care site.  someone said she went to a somethingorother-ologist (starts with "trich". maybe???) and they talked about her hair and looked at her scalp and hair under a microscope.  one thing about it that really stood out to me is that they saw she had buildup and it was clogging her pores and blocking hair from coming out.  she said for the emerging hairs that you could actually see that they were poking trying to get out by were blocked by gunk.  i don't know how this affects the hair in the long run, but i just thought that was really interesting.


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> oh, and i wanted to add that i read something that is probably related to this on another hair care site.  someone said she went to a somethingorother-ologist (starts with "trich". maybe???) and they talked about her hair and looked at her scalp and hair under a microscope.  one thing about it that really stood out to me is that they saw she had buildup and it was clogging her pores and blocking hair from coming out.  she said for the emerging hairs that you could actually see that they were poking trying to get out by were blocked by gunk.  i don't know how this affects the hair in the long run, but i just thought that was really interesting.



Yeah.... just more of a reason why i need to wash my scalp more often....mmm?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Feb 13, 2008)

i think my hair has benefited greatly from daily washing.  have been doing it almost since i joined the forum and i can't say it has hurt at all.  prior to this i was only washing like 2-3 times a month, if that


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> I'm newly natural and have been washing everyday (sometimes twice). I plan on doing this for as long as I can.  Hopefully I can get great growth like Cichelle...



What do you do after you wash to keep your hair moist? And how long have you done this? Any good results so far? (sry 4 all the questions...lol)


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> i think my hair has benefited greatly from daily washing.  have been doing it almost since i joined the forum and i can't say it has hurt at all.  prior to this i was only washing like 2-3 times a month, if that



What did you do after you washed to keep your hair moist and not dried out? I see in your pictures you have exceptional progress girl! I want growth like that! lol!


----------



## Candycane044 (Feb 13, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Hrrm, yeah... I wonder if they washed their length everytime, or if they were just cleaning the scalp - as my hair gets longer, I'm going to shift my washes to focus mainly on the scalp, and use mostly rinses on the hair itself.....



I think cleansing the scalp is what's important. I say this because it seems like if you washed your actual hair everyday it would be too much manipulation.  Perhaps this would work if you braided your hair and focused on washing the scalp and then simply rinsing the braids. (that way you're not manipulating too much)


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks! 

when i get outta the shower i just towel dry my hair as best i can and then coat it with dabur amla oil, put it in one loose damp braid, coat the braid with some oil and clip it up.  then tie on a silk or satin scarf.  i leave my hair the way it is when i take the scarf off in the morning and head to work.  i work m-f 8-5 so i will wash again around 8 or before bed when i take my shower.



Tenacious said:


> What did you do after you washed to keep your hair moist and not dried out? I see in your pictures you have exceptional progress girl! I want growth like that! lol!


----------



## shtow (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds nice but I am not natural and don't plan on BCing. If I was natural I would do this! I do wash my hair a lot in the summer when I dont wear my hiar  straight though.


----------



## Cichelle (Feb 13, 2008)

I wash my hair a few times a week (about 3 or 4) using a shampoo bar. This is something relatively new. Before that I cowashed daily or every other day from my big chop on...

I do not use many hair products and haven't since I decided to transition, excepting that I was a conditioner junkie...but I've finally also given that up. My products, besides shampoo, are oil and natural butters. Henna every six weeks. That's it.


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> I wash my hair a few times a week (about 3 or 4) using a shampoo bar. This is something relatively new. Before that I cowashed daily or every other day from my big chop on...
> 
> I do not use many hair products and haven't since I decided to transition, excepting that I was a conditioner junkie...but I've finally also given that up. My products, besides shampoo, are oil and natural butters. Henna every six weeks. That's it.



See. I knew you'd pop up sooner or later, lol! I think this is simple enough. I see why your hair is so long... I am so sticking with co-washes!!! Thanks for the info Cichelle!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 13, 2008)

krissynick said:


> hmm personally the only reason i dont wash often is because i like certain styles and i wouldnt be able to do them everyday it would take too much time... and *since im relaxed it becomes more difficult to deal with when u have alot of new growth*.. not something i want to be bothered with everyday. i dunno i refuse to wear a bun everyday but thats just me.. thats they only way i could probably wash everyday.


 
Two reasons why I havent decided to co-wash daily. 

1) Is the new growth issue. I co washed last night and I have this pile (is the only way to describe) of hair sitting at my roots of which I had to patiently wait for it to loosen up, while I detangled the relaxer portion.

This is not for the faint at heart, for sure...as more and more new growth appears it takes longer to deal with and just cringe at the thought of having to deal with if washed nightly.

2) Since my hair holds water like a jug, it's still damp in the morning, and I'm hesitant about leaving for work with damp hair in 10 degrees. 

Quick hijack: How do you ladies deal with retained moisture in winter?


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Two reasons why I havent decided to co-wash daily.
> 
> 1) Is the new growth issue. I co washed last night and I have this pile (is the only way to describe) of hair sitting at my roots of which I had to patiently wait for it to loosen up, while I detangled the relaxer portion.
> 
> ...



Well, I wear a hat with a silk lining in it to cover my head from freezing temps. I just moisturize more than usual but I hardly ever leave the house with dripping wet hair. I always towel dry a tad, then put moisturizer on. In the summer, I just walk straight out the shower (moisturize) and out the door, lol.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 13, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Quick hijack: How do you ladies deal with retained moisture in winter?


 
I get DH to go out and turn on my car before I leave the house, drive to work in a warm car, and hustle myself into the building ASAP. If I was commuting on public transport, I don't know - maybe a hood?


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> What do you do after you wash to keep your hair moist? I* apply some leave-in conditioner and Elasta QP hair moisturizer.  I bought this texture cream at Regis salon and I apply about a dime size of that to my hair while it's still soaking wet.  I like the texture cream because it doesn't weigh my hair down like. mango butter *
> And how long have you done this? *about 5 days...*
> Any good results so far? *yup, my coarse hair feels really soft and is very shiny.*
> (sry 4 all the questions...lol)


 
My answers are in bold...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 13, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Two reasons why I havent decided to co-wash daily.
> 
> Quick hijack: How do you ladies deal with retained moisture in winter?


 
I warm up my car in the morning before I leave for work.  It's like 10 steps from my back porch to my car so I don't spend much time in the cold. Also, when I get to work I park in  the Garage so I'm not outside in the cold.


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 13, 2008)

idk... but i'm not sure if this frequent co-washing/shampoo thing is good for those who are transitioning/relaxed. I would be afraid of excessive manipulation and breakage. BTW, only one of the girls in the group had relaxed hair, and she washed weekly to retain length....

Any relaxed ladies co-washing daily? If so, how is it doing??? (I remember somebody co-washed daily with great results.... idk who...)

Also, is this clean scalp trend similar to those who use MTG? I think if frequent washing is too much of a hassle, MTG will keep the scalp clean.... i suppose... just my theory...


----------



## shtow (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> idk... but i'm not sure if this frequent co-washing/shampoo thing is good for those who are transitioning/relaxed. I would be afraid of excessive manipulation and breakage. BTW, only one of the girls in the group had relaxed hair, and she washed weekly to retain length....
> 
> Any relaxed ladies co-washing daily? If so, how is it doing??? (I remember somebody co-washed daily with great results.... idk who...)
> 
> Also, is this clean scalp trend similar to those who use MTG? I think if frequent washing is too much of a hassle, MTG will keep the scalp clean.... i suppose... just my theory...



Im relaxed and the only benefit for me was that I was not using heat.(I wash, blowdry, and flat iron weekly) I think clarifying and really rinsing the scalp are beneficial. I also use mix of coconut oil and tea tree oil 2x a week, I think that may help keep my scalp clean, esp since it eliminated my dandruff. So basically I agree with you saying a clean scalp is the key. Looking forward to more responses.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 13, 2008)

I gotta get my grandmother and mothers words out of my head!! My mother would get on me about wet hair (in winter) saying the garage is still cold and there are no heating vents keeping the car warm.

I think I need to invest in a silk liner/lining (what she said) for my hat because once I get into the parking garage (under ground, the sides are open for exhaust ventilation issues) cold air is still blowing around my ears  so I'm hustling to the door even when my hair is dry.

I'll start with the silk lining for my hat because my hair/bun was still a bit wet this morning.

Thanks, Ladies


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> The girl that washed her hair twice per day has a oily hair type and she works out very often. She washed her hair morning and evening after workouts. This was the one girl that grew her hair from SL to MBL in less than 8 months.
> 
> The one that's my friend just didn't like product build-up. She washed then rinsed her hair later in the day. Her hair is currently WSL.


 

I wish you could go and ask this person HOW did they do it. I mean 8 months?! How is this possible...you're not giving me enough here Tenacious!


----------



## glam- (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting thread.  Frequent washing does seem to be good for growth, I just worry about all the manipulation for my hair.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 13, 2008)

Frequent washing works wonders for me. I don't find the additional manipulation to be a problem because my hair is more supple and moisturized when I am washing a lot and it is easier to detangle when just washed. 

For me, it is the manipulation of my hair when I haven't washed recently that is the problem -- when I try to comb my hair by the second or third day after washing that is when I get the most damage from manipulation. 

I am transitioning and about 2/3rds of my hair is texturized.


----------



## Napp (Feb 13, 2008)

my hair is usally dry and crispy when i co wash. i dont like to do it often but i do anyway


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 13, 2008)

Napp said:


> my hair is usally dry and crispy when i co wash. i dont like to do it often but i do anyway


 
Co-washing hasn't really worked for me either but I think it's a matter of finding the right conditioner.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm transitioning from permed hair (almost a year with no perm) and I co-wash as often as I can.  Meaning, when I am not being lazy, I'll do it daily.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.  The feeling of water on my scalp has become addictive (I'm excited just thinking about it). To combat overmanipulation, while I'm still in the shower I just pull all my hair back with the streaming water (while rinsing the condish out), put some castor oil in my hands, rub that over my hair and put my hair in a single braid until my next co-wash.  I don't even comb or detangle it for sometimes up to 10 days (except for with my fingers).  I just use a silk scarf to tie it down so that its neat.  In the morning I put a barrette or some kind of clip on the plait to make it pretty and I'm off.  Most days the plait is still damp when I go to co-wash again.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Feb 13, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> I'm transitioning from permed hair (almost a year with no perm) and I co-wash as often as I can. Meaning, when I am not being lazy, I'll do it daily. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. The feeling of water on my scalp has become addictive (I'm excited just thinking about it). To combat overmanipulation, while I'm still in the shower I just pull all my hair back with the streaming water (while rinsing the condish out), put some castor oil in my hands, rub that over my hair and put my hair in a single braid until my next co-wash. I don't even comb or detangle it for sometimes up to 10 days (except for with my fingers). I just use a silk scarf to tie it down so that its neat. In the morning I put a barrette or some kind of clip on the plait to make it pretty and I'm off. Most days the plait is still damp when I go to co-wash again.


 
Have you seen better growth or retention from this? I really do think that some kind of wash frequently (co-wash or regular) has contributed a lot to my progress.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Feb 13, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Have you seen better growth or retention from this? I really do think that some kind of wash frequently (co-wash or regular) has contributed a lot to my progress.


 
Right now I am retaining more hair.  I can't say that it is growing any faster but it is definitely way less breakage.   Additionally, it is stronger and just feels so good to the touch.


----------



## jgg (Feb 13, 2008)

The OP must have read my mind. I went from a very cute short cut to chin length while in basic training (ex-military) without trying! All I did was wash daily, use an instant conditioner, put some moisturizer on it, and pull it back in a ponytail.
I know alot more about hair care now. Plus, other women (especially other races) wash at least daily without any problems. If all hair is composed of the same elements why would my hair be any different. I told a friend that I am going to wash daily for 30 days to see if it grows faste. Her reply was I would wash my relaxer out WTH! If that's the case wouldn't my hair be natural by now? LETS STOP BELIEVING THE MYTHS. I'm going to try it and post the pics of my results.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Feb 13, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Two reasons why I havent decided to co-wash daily.
> 
> 1) Is the new growth issue. I co washed last night and I have this pile (is the only way to describe) of hair sitting at my roots of which I had to patiently wait for it to loosen up, while I detangled the relaxer portion.
> 
> ...


 

Paul Mitchell has a whole line of products called express style to help your hair dry fast. I use Round Trip (it's like a serum) and my hair is always dry when I walk out the door...

Sorry to co-hijack btw


----------



## anon123 (Feb 13, 2008)

About getting your hair to dry faster, that is something I definitely have to figure out. Because it's possible for me to wash at night with my hair braided/banded, go to sleep, and wake up with damp hair.  It doesn't help that I have to cover my hair.  I use the most breathable silk scarf I have, but I have to cover it otherwise stuff will get in it.  So I'm looking into getting one of those microfiber towels.  Supposedly they cut your drying time way down.

I'm going to wash my hair tonight.  It's going to be lovely.  Washing gives me the opportunity to use all these wonderful (or not so wonderful) hair products that I've accumulated.


----------



## drasgrl (Feb 13, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> Any relaxed ladies co-washing daily? If so, how is it doing??? (I remember somebody co-washed daily with great results.... idk who...)



I'm not doing it now but a few years ago I was doing it and I was relaxed then as well.  I wasn't necessarily co-washing every day but I did wet it in my morning shower before work.  I'd just put it in a bun and go.  It was summer time so I had no problem going out with wet hair.  I forgot how long I did it, it was probably at least a month.  Man all this washing is making me want to wash my hair right now!  I just washed it day before yesterday.  Maybe I will so it tonight.


----------



## lilamae (Feb 13, 2008)

it is a fact that when i co-wash frequently my hair grows faster


----------



## Traycee (Feb 13, 2008)

lilamae said:


> it is a fact that when i co-wash frequent my hair grows faster



Me Too!!!...Hey Lilamae....


----------



## lilamae (Feb 13, 2008)

Traycee said:


> Me Too!!!...Hey Lilamae....


 
Hey traycee girl!


----------



## redd (Feb 13, 2008)

Any relaxed ladies co-washing daily? If so, how is it doing??? (I remember somebody co-washed daily with great results.... idk who...)

Also, is this clean scalp trend similar to those who use MTG? I think if frequent washing is too much of a hassle, MTG will keep the scalp clean.... i suppose... just my theory...[/quote]


*I am texlaxed and I co-wash daily and wash with shampoo at least once per week. I detangle my hair before I rinse the conditioner out, towel blot my hair, add Aphogee pro-Vitamin Leave-in (I love this stuff it makes my curls pop), seal my ends with EVOO and I'm out. I do believe that daily co-washes make the hair grow faster. For Example, alot of ladies have been receiving good growth using MN. MN is an anti-fungal cream used to kill bacteria which results in a cleaner scalp ...well co-washing and frequent shampooing also cleans the scalp.*


----------



## mscocoface (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a key element in the Crown and Glory method spoke of by the person who created that method.

See site here: http://growafrohairlong.com/shampooingnatural.html

I think many miss this part of the challenge that she recommends and demonstrates on her site.  

With all of the health issues I have had lately I am going to start this up again while in my protective style of twists.  I have not had the opportunity to wash may hair often of late because of my surgery but I will start doing this now.

Hopefully will report back with great results.


----------



## berry87 (Feb 13, 2008)

OT ^^^ Mscocoface I hope all went well with your surgery and feel better!

I havent really done co washing long enough to see growth(due to laziness) but, I can say it leaves my hair soft and moisturized! I will try it for a longer time and see if it really works for growth


----------



## LiLi (Feb 13, 2008)

I have gotten excellent results washing daily.  

When I first found hair boards (2001-ish), I co-washed daily.  My hair started breaking excessively.  I couldn't understand why.  I believe my hair was being overconditioned.

Then I started washing daily.  I would wash and condition every day.  I was also following the crown and glory method with no extensions added.  Once/week, I would chelate and deep condition.  Hair grew like at a decent rate and I retained a lot of length.

Fast forward to this past year, I stopped daily washing and my hair did not thrive at all.

I am relaxed/natural 4a with some b mixed in that.  The key to relaxed heads washing daily is washing in braids.  Make 6 plaits and wash and condition your hair in the braids.  Then when you rinse, let a towel sit over your hair for a few minutes to soak up the excess.  Then comb each part of the braids separately.  It will be soooo easy if you do it this way.

Also, when I was washing daily, my new growth relaxed soooo much.  It got easier and easier to manage.  Since this past year, my scalp has bothered me so much and I can tell me hair is not retaining as much length.

Another tip is to make sure you use a mild shampoo and a conditioner that has a good balance of moisture and protein.  I used Paul Mitchell SSS during the time that I washed daily and I had no issues with dryness at all.

I am going back to what benefited me the most because this once/week thing just doesn't work for me.


----------



## kitkat3ny (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been CW daily for a couple years now w/ great results.  However, I tend to CW in the morning, moisturize and then put the hair in a low pony w/ a turtle shell clip (the kind that has plastic on the inside so your hair doesn't touch the metal).  I noticed that over the past year, my hair grew to MBL all except for the spot where the turtle shell clip goes.  Because of it, in November I had to chop off all the hair to make it even which brings me to just about APL.  The hair was awfully uneven and there was nothing I could do.  If I put the hair in a braid you'd still see that something weird about it.  It was embarrassing actually.

Anyway, since November I've been CW every other day at night and just braiding.  In the morning I just brush and gel the sides of the hair put the rest in a bun.  I'm so sick of this.  I miss my daily CW.  Plus my hair seems to be growing at snails pace since I stopped CW daily.

Besides a braid or a bun, what style is everyone doing?  I miss my ponys so much!  I have noticed that since I stopped w/ the turtle clip on  wet hair   (I think the hair got so heavy that it was just so much weight and broke off) the spot that was broken off is showing some promise.  It seems a bit more thicker, like a patch of hair just sprung up or something.  So it was definitely the weight of the wet hair that broke it off.    How are you containing your hair in the mornings?  I hate not wearing some of my hair pulled back in some way.  My relaxed by the way but my hair still retains it curls/waves.


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 14, 2008)

I voted: Very Often

For the past month I have been doing daily *Prolonged Warm Water Rinses + Herbal Tea Rinses* and I would not have it any other way! I also do weekly Herbal Tea Washes (using ayurvedic cleansing herbs) + deep conditioning treatments + ACV rinses...

I learned about the prolonged rinses from sisters w/ Locs, a lot of them do this daily to retain moisture and to ensure that there is no buidup stuck in their Locs...

Since I am wearing natural box braids all Winter which resemble Locs due to my 4b texture, I decided to give it a try. My hair is EXTREMELY dry, especially in this weather and I love the way it feels when soaking wet so this is perfect for me....I am not saying this prevents my hair from getting dry at all b/c if I do not do it everyday my hair will naturally get very thirsty, but this is honestly the only routine that keeps my hair moisturized longer than any other method.....

I try to rinse w/ warm water for a full 5 minutes...it's harder than it sounds...I thought 5 minutes would be a piece of cake until I realized how impatient I really am ...anyway, I make sure my braids are soaked, not damp but completely drenched w/ warm water...I also massage my scalp gently to make sure there is no gunk .... then I do a quick Herbal Tea rinse....

I follow up w/ my MN serum on the scalp and plain old castor oil on the length & ends of my braids...I like to do this at night so that my braids are pretty dry by morning--they may be slightly damp but not wet at all....

I have to figure out how this routine will work in the Spring/Summer when I am not wearing braids though erplexed

oh and my hair is growing faster than normal...it could be the daily rinses or the MN or both, but whatever it is, I like it!!! I think the key to daily washing promoting faster growth is both the moisture from water and the inherit scalp massages that come w/ washing!

*NappyRina*


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 14, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> This is what these girls had in common:
> 
> 1. 6 out of 7 washed their hair daily (I kid you not)
> 2. 4 out of 7 exercised 4-5 days/week
> ...


 
I do all but two of the things you listed and my hair is quite long now 
I do slather on one hair product: Avocado Butter. That's all...sometimes a little Carrot Oil Cream. I don't wash every day either and rarely use shampoo.

I'm not surprised that the black girls had the longest hair, since our hair can be very strong if we treat it this way!


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 14, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> I wash my hair a few times a week (about 3 or 4) using a shampoo bar. This is something relatively new. Before that I cowashed daily or every other day from my big chop on...
> 
> I do not use many hair products and haven't since I decided to transition, excepting that I was a conditioner junkie...but I've finally also given that up. My products, besides shampoo, are oil and natural butters. Henna every six weeks. That's it.



I too at the very least wet my my everyday for about 3 years. i would just moisturize with a leave and seal it with some sort of oil from Kemi to Olive. 

Now I wash with shampoo once a week and conditioner 3 - 4 times a week. Except for when I flat iron. My hair never suffered from washing, it suffered from other things. 


When I relaxed I washed with shampoo 3 times a week minimum.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 14, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> I wash my hair a few times a week (about 3 or 4) using a *shampoo bar*. This is something relatively new. Before that I cowashed daily or every other day from my big chop on...
> 
> I do not use many hair products and haven't since I decided to transition, excepting that I was a conditioner junkie...but I've finally also given that up. My products, besides shampoo, are oil and natural butters. Henna every six weeks. That's it.


 
May I ask what shampoo bar you use? 
I have used Trichomania from Lush before, which is very good.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 15, 2008)

kitkat3ny said:


> ... I noticed that over the past year, *my hair grew to MBL all except for the spot where the turtle shell clip goes..*
> *I have noticed that since I stopped w/ the turtle clip on wet hair (I think the hair got so heavy that it was just so much weight and broke off*) the spot that was broken off is showing some promise. It seems a bit more thicker, like a patch of hair just sprung up or something. So it was definitely the weight of the wet hair that broke it off...


I just had this happen to me. i couldnt understand what caused it I kept thinking: why that one area? Reading your post a lightbulb went off in my head. I wll totally starting washing daily or every 2 days. I want to move past this setback already.


----------



## kitkat3ny (Feb 15, 2008)

Isn't it a horrible experience.  It's like it just hits you at once, you don't notice that over time you are breaking off hair in one spot until it's gone.  This week I've started wearing my hair in a low braid to have some change for the daily bun.  I'm afraid to put any clips in the hair at this point.  I did try just making the turtle shell clips looser but I don't want to take any changes.  How were you styling your hair?



caribeandiva said:


> I just had this happen to me. i couldnt understand what caused it I kept thinking: why that one area? Reading your post a lightbulb went off in my head. I wll totally starting washing daily or every 2 days. I want to move past this setback already.


----------



## HERicane10 (Feb 15, 2008)

ITA! Making it to APL just to find that the middle (french roll area) of my hair has been 'over-protected"  My nape is about 2-3 inches shorter in that section. And I can't figure out for the life of me how to style it in a protective style during the day without breakage!  I just ordered the GRO-AUT hair oil and some 100% natural bhringraj hair wash, so that I can start daily wash and condition. I'm NOT going to cut because I think the short area can catch up.  But until that arrives, I'll use my CON & Queen Helene Ginseng CHolesterol.





kitkat3ny said:


> Isn't it a horrible experience.  It's like it just hits you at once, you don't notice that over time you are breaking off hair in one spot until it's gone.  This week I've started wearing my hair in a low braid to have some change for the daily bun.  I'm afraid to put any clips in the hair at this point.  I did try just making the turtle shell clips looser but I don't want to take any changes.  How were you styling your hair?


----------



## kitkat3ny (Feb 15, 2008)

That's exactly my problem.  Only solution I can see for regrowth with little pressure to the area is daily CW, moisturizing then perhaps a low braid?  I say low braid because I notice when I do a high braid, the hair on tops takes longer to dry.  This is seriously depressing. I was at my goal lenth as well.  How did your hair in that area thin out, from a french roll?  Having a chunk of hair gone from the back is so noticable.  I think if your hair isn't damaged than you should wait it out.  This has happened to me once before and I didn't realize what was happening.  I waited it out and the hair caught up.  I swear this is the last time this is going to happen to me.  I get it now. lol





HERicane10 said:


> ITA! Making it to APL just to find that the middle (french roll area) of my hair has been 'over-protected"  My nape is about 2-3 inches shorter in that section. And I can't figure out for the life of me how to style it in a protective style during the day without breakage!  I just ordered the GRO-AUT hair oil and some 100% natural bhringraj hair wash, so that I can start daily wash and condition. I'm NOT going to cut because I think the short area can catch up.  But until that arrives, I'll use my CON & Queen Helene Ginseng CHolesterol.


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 15, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> Well, I wear a hat with a silk lining in it to cover my head from freezing temps. I just moisturize more than usual but I hardly ever leave the house with dripping wet hair. I always towel dry a tad, then put moisturizer on. In the summer, I just walk straight out the shower (moisturize) and out the door, lol.


 
Do your hats come with silk lining in it? 

Since I twist my hair and keep them in for some time, I use the ayurvedic brew and focus on my scalp mostly on wash day.  I follow-up with deep condition and moisturize each braid.  I need to decide on a scalp/growth treatment though.  I'm so happy I've learned NOT to be afraid of water because every morning is quick and painless.  I apply a dollop of Giovanni leave-in on the hairline and in the middle of my hair avoiding the scalp but focusing on the hair and ends of my twists. I spritz with water and tie it down with a scarf. It seems like that's mostly all I need to lay my hair down, water and some kind of leave in and a scarf. Without the last weapon my hair will not lay flat around the front edges.

Here's the part I'm not too proud of but...I walk out the house with my silk (pretty and colorful) scarf. If my coat has a hood than I hide under it but if not...And yes, I take public transportation. When I get close to work, I remove the scarf and my front hair lays down nicely and my ponytail twists swangs.


----------



## Neesha (Feb 15, 2008)

I need to step up my co-washes to daily.  I think this would help because I definately see a difference when doing it 3 times a week.  Only thing is I do braidouts while I'm stretching and that seems to be waaayyy to much manipulation if done daily.  Plus my temples are really sensitive which is why I don't do buns.  I might have to just get twists or something because I really do think washing and scalp massages have contributed to my growth.


----------



## cmw45 (Feb 15, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> The thought of using shampoo daily makes my hair and scalp go  - but more power to those it DOES work for....
> 
> Are you considering starting to do this, Tenacious?


 
Aaaa yea! My hair, usually a fan of LHCF looked at me like , "If you even think about trying that ish..." :buttkick:


----------



## anon123 (Feb 15, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> I voted: Very Often
> 
> For the past month I have been doing daily *Prolonged Warm Water Rinses + Herbal Tea Rinses* and I would not have it any other way! I also do weekly Herbal Tea Washes (using ayurvedic cleansing herbs) + deep conditioning treatments + ACV rinses...
> 
> ...



Hey Rina   This sounds sooo nice.  I did my hair in the braided roots fashion for a few weeks in summer and I was rinsing/cowashing/washing 5-6 times a week then.  But when I took the braided roots out, they had gotten soo matted.  How do you avoid this?  Do you think it's because only my roots were braided (my loose hair was not matted after this).


----------



## HERicane10 (Feb 15, 2008)

kitkat3ny said:


> That's exactly my problem.  Only solution I can see for regrowth with little pressure to the area is daily CW, moisturizing then perhaps a low braid?  I say low braid because I notice when I do a high braid, the hair on tops takes longer to dry.  This is seriously depressing. I was at my goal lenth as well.  How did your hair in that area thin out, from a french roll?  *Well, my protective style was just grabbing my hair into a ponytail and twisting it from the nape up, then sticking a french comb in it. My hair is wispy & fine; so it seems that even a loose french roll in the same direction and place consistently is tooo much! I'll start daily washing today and DC 2-3 times per week with heat.*Having a chunk of hair gone from the back is so noticable.  I think if your hair isn't damaged than you should wait it out.  This has happened to me once before and I didn't realize what was happening.  I waited it out and the hair caught up.  I swear this is the last time this is going to happen to me.  I get it now. lol



My hair is very healthy, no splits! So I'll just wait for those few inches to fill in. I'd like to get some more weight to my hair though! I'm definitely gonna try the low braid or two-strand twist. I played with 'looser' styles this evening-I think I can just roll the back up like a big pin curl and then run a clamp through the inside of the curl to hold. NO TWISTING! NO PONYTAIL HOLDERS! NO TENSION!


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 16, 2008)

kitkat3ny said:


> Isn't it a horrible experience. It's like it just hits you at once, you don't notice that over time you are breaking off hair in one spot until it's gone. This week I've started wearing my hair in a low braid to have some change for the daily bun. I'm afraid to put any clips in the hair at this point. I did try just making the turtle shell clips looser but I don't want to take any changes. How were you styling your hair?


I just washed it and put it up in the claw as it airdried. I've been trying to wear more regular ponytails now.


----------



## Wandabee (Feb 16, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> idk... but i'm not sure if this frequent co-washing/shampoo thing is good for those who are transitioning/relaxed. I would be afraid of excessive manipulation and breakage. BTW, only one of the girls in the group had relaxed hair, and she washed weekly to retain length....
> 
> Any relaxed ladies co-washing daily? If so, how is it doing??? (I remember somebody co-washed daily with great results.... idk who...)
> 
> Also, is this clean scalp trend similar to those who use MTG? I think if frequent washing is too much of a hassle, MTG will keep the scalp clean.... i suppose... just my theory...


 
When I was at Ft Gordon we exercised twice a day so I washed my hair twice a day with cream of nature and I experienced a lot of growth with my relaxed hair. I think that I will start back doing this. My hair was really healthy and I reached APL for the first time.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 22, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> I just thought about this. I've just flashed back to all the ladies I've ever known with exceptionally long, gorgeous hair. These friends of mine have WSL length hair, and so I've always asked how they care for it. About 6-7 of these people have the same hair care habits, one in particular being *washing the hair OFTEN*... one girl washed her hair twice a day and went from shoulder-length to MBL in 8 months. Anywho, these girls are from a wide array of racial backgrounds such as white, black, biracial, Asian, Middle Eastern, and Hispanic with hair-types ranging from 1a-4b. This is what these girls had in common:
> 
> *1. 6 out of 7 washed their hair daily (I kid you not)*
> 2. 4 out of 7 exercised 4-5 days/week
> ...



IMO it is a combination of all of those things (no heat, chemicals, stylists) not just co-washing.   I do most of the other stuff but I'll never co-wash daily and I think I'm doing ok retaining length.


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 22, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Hey Rina  This sounds sooo nice. I did my hair in the braided roots fashion for a few weeks in summer and I was rinsing/cowashing/washing 5-6 times a week then. But when I took the braided roots out, they had gotten soo matted. How do you avoid this? Do you think it's because only my roots were braided (my loose hair was not matted after this).


 

Hey Mwedzi!

Yeah, I definitely think that the matting issue was a result of the braided roots....I too did the braided roots last summer for about a month and had the same problem when taking them out!

But if you have in regular twists or braids, your hair will not matt up at all w/ daily rinsing....


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 22, 2008)

jgg said:


> The OP must have read my mind. I went from a very cute short cut to chin length while in basic training (ex-military) without trying! All I did was wash daily, use an instant conditioner, put some moisturizer on it, and pull it back in a ponytail.
> I know alot more about hair care now. Plus, other women (especially other races) wash at least daily without any problems. If all hair is composed of the same elements why would my hair be any different. I told a friend that I am going to wash daily for 30 days to see if it grows faste. Her reply was I would wash my relaxer out WTH! If that's the case wouldn't my hair be natural by now? LETS STOP BELIEVING THE MYTHS. I'm going to try it and post the pics of my results.


 
i think im going to try this too. b/c im fully relaxed now and my hair is wet about 4/7 of the week as it is now from d/c so i may as well co-wash my scalp in the evening and see how it does!!


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 23, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> c/o washing definately is good for your hair. You can conditioner only wash either everyday or every other day depending on your hair.
> 
> I believe that no/low heat, c/o washes, and staying away from stylists has probably helped them ALOT. Everyone that I've met w/midback length to waist length hair did/does their own hair. Stylists set everyone back regardless of race IMHO.  They always want to hack off your hair.


 
That's a great observation and one that I never even thought of. Most women with *very* long hair wouldn't dream of letting a stylist near them.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 23, 2008)

I have been rinsing my hair daily and I have been getting some great results. I feel it helps with retention of my length.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Feb 23, 2008)

Valerie said:


> I have been rinsing my hair daily and I have been getting some great results. I feel it helps with retention of my length.


 
when you say rinse do you mean no condish and no shampoo just water b/c i was thinking of this too....is the condish necesarry?


----------



## atlien (Feb 23, 2008)

I am starting to wash at least twice a week and I am seeing some good results....My hair is looking alot thicker and longer. I use to wash daily years ago, but stopped because I thought it was drying my hair out. Now I don't think washing was the problem. 
I think it was a combination of things I was doing that caused the dryness. 
I am going to try this washing twice a week thing until my next relaxer and see how much length I've retained. 

Oh just to clarify, I am not using shampoo twice a week. I am really co washing with a cheap suave conditioner.


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the Idea is keeping a clean scalp, not so much co-washing/washing daily. I think that since my scalp does produce lots of oil due to working out, I absolutely have to. If you use a product on the scalp that promotes a cleaner scalp, daily washing isn't mandatory, but IMO, a clean scalp is almost guaranteed with daily co-washing/washing....oh yeah and clarifying once in a while....


----------



## anon123 (Feb 24, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Hey Mwedzi!
> 
> Yeah, I definitely think that the matting issue was a result of the braided roots....I too did the braided roots last summer for about a month and had the same problem when taking them out!
> 
> * But if you have in regular twists or braids, your hair will not matt up at all w/ daily rinsing....*



Oh, if only it were true.  I've had my hair in twists for the past week.  I know the part about twists is not true for me.  I have pretty much a 2-3 wash maximum before my twists start to mat up.   It's so frustrating.  I feel like my nappy hair prevents me from washing my hair!  I honestly cannot draw any other conclusion but that my hair is nappier than most people's.  I've been trying to rinse my hair each day.  I've been using a natural conditioner made with honey and almond oil, and washing/rinsing my hair with that.  After each wash I've been redoing 1/3 of the twists in my hair to try to keep them from locking.  And it's too much work.  I'll redo a section I did just 3-4 days before and it will be matted up all over again.  The ends will coil tight and not want to come apart and the roots will be tangled. 

Sooo frustrating.  I think I just have to give up on this frequent washing thing and go back to my once a week schedule.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Feb 25, 2008)

Great thread!!!

I was thinking of doing this.


----------



## Caramela (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the key is using a mild shampoo and only sudsing up once as opposed to twice.


----------



## CocoGlow (Feb 25, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Oh, if only it were true. I've had my hair in twists for the past week. I know the part about twists is not true for me. I have pretty much a 2-3 wash maximum before my twists start to mat up.  It's so frustrating. I feel like my nappy hair prevents me from washing my hair! I honestly cannot draw any other conclusion but that my hair is nappier than most people's.  I've been trying to rinse my hair each day. I've been using a natural conditioner made with honey and almond oil, and washing/rinsing my hair with that. After each wash I've been redoing 1/3 of the twists in my hair to try to keep them from locking. And it's too much work. I'll redo a section I did just 3-4 days before and it will be matted up all over again. The ends will coil tight and not want to come apart and the roots will be tangled.
> 
> Sooo frustrating. I think I just have to give up on this frequent washing thing and go back to my once a week schedule.


 
Oh Mwedzi...I am so sorry, I should have just said *BRAIDS* won't matt up if you rinse them daily...twists are a whole 'nother story for me too...our hair is very similar so I know what you mean.....you may have more success w/ braiding the roots of your twists, but I honestly think the nature of regular individual braids (the tight weaving that is done to create them as oppposed to twists) are much less likely to matt & cause problems.....


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Feb 28, 2008)

Great Thread!!

I need to start back up with my co-washes. I got lazy and now my hair isn't thriving like it use to.

I did see better results from co-washing my hair at least 3x per week.

Clean scalp, massages and quality products helped me achieve APL hair last year, even with cutting off about 3.5 inches of damaged hair from color.

I think I'm just focused more on haircare when it's warm outside, and in the winter for some reason I get really lazy.


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 28, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> I just thought about this. I've just flashed back to all the ladies I've ever known with exceptionally long, gorgeous hair. These friends of mine have WSL length hair, and so I've always asked how they care for it. About 6-7 of these people have the same hair care habits, one in particular being *washing the hair OFTEN*... one girl washed her hair twice a day and went from shoulder-length to MBL in 8 months. Anywho, these girls are from a wide array of racial backgrounds such as white, black, biracial, Asian, Middle Eastern, and Hispanic with hair-types ranging from 1a-4b. This is what these girls had in common:
> 
> *1. 6 out of 7 washed their hair daily (I kid you not)*
> 2. 4 out of 7 exercised 4-5 days/week
> ...



I have to admit that even thought I'm a recovering (and sometimes relapsing) PJ, the people I know with the longest hair use VERY little hair products.  

One person I know with tailbone length hair uses shampoo and oil on her hair - no conditioner.  That's it.

One of my own stylists with WL hair shampoos & conditions her hair and uses no additional products.  She says that when she wants to wear a pony tail, she'll use a little bit of olive oil and THAT's it.  

I'd love to get to that level.  I don't know if theres some kind of void in my life that makes me continue buying all these hair products .  My hair is long already but when I look at my stash I feel some type of way because I konw that all of my products are unnecessary.  I just have a problem parting with them.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Mar 3, 2008)

I just started co-washing every other day last week actually, like feb. 22. and my hair does feel better already but I let you all know if it has sped up my growth, I took a wet pic of my hair to see.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 3, 2008)

For some reason I just want to wash my hair, I do not really us shampoo it very rare, my hair gets really dry. But what I have done lately is alma/jasime on my scalp in hair. then a shower cap and I would let it on maybe the same day or next day. S8 put on another shower cap. leave it on for more then 1 hour the wash it out, most times no conditioner also. My hair has not been dry lately.


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 4, 2008)

i dont really think my hair grows that fast.( based on my transition till the bc i calculated my growth seemed to only be 7.8 inches per year) and i dont think co washing made it grow any faster

BUT i do think co-washing daily has helped me RETAIN what ive grown


----------



## hothair (Mar 4, 2008)

:scratchch Funny you should mention it- I think there's something to this when I co-washed every other day my hair was so full and lush looking even with me frying it with a flat iron, my sis has been dousing her hair in water the last 2 weeks and I swear it has grown noticeably- I asked her about it today and apparently that's the only thing she's been doing differently (from wash and DC once a week to everyday rinsing)...I'm going back to every other day co-washing till further notice


----------



## Tenacious (Mar 5, 2008)

silvergirl said:


> i dont really think my hair grows that fast.( based on my transition till the bc i calculated my growth seemed to only be *7.8 inches* per year) and i dont think co washing made it grow any faster
> 
> BUT i do think co-washing daily has helped me RETAIN what ive grown


 

Huh? Slow??? 7.8 inches in a year is exceptional hair growth.... 6 inches is the norm (considering that one has retained all length). I would say that on average, 5-6 is relatively healthy. Slow hair growth is about 3-4 in or less. Only then would I be worried. But anywho, 7.8 is great progress! Whatever you're doing is great!


----------



## bee (Mar 5, 2008)

I was reading a blog or something, where a woman who created her own hair care line for growth, stated that washing hair is like washing fabric.  She claimed that just like with fabric, if you wash your hair often, it will get "worn".  I wonder if washing the hair daily would have the same effect as washing a pair of jeans daily--will my hair fade?

Whatcha think about that?


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 18, 2008)

bee said:


> I was reading a blog or something, where a woman who created her own hair care line for growth, stated that washing hair is like washing fabric.  She claimed that just like with fabric, if you wash your hair often, it will get "worn".  I wonder if washing the hair daily would have the same effect as washing a pair of jeans daily--will my hair fade?
> 
> Whatcha think about that?



I disagree. This is not a good comparison. Strands of hair and strands of thread are not made the same. A strand of thread is made of of several smaller strands of fibers woven together, and a strand of hair is made of tiny scales overlapping one another on the outside, and an inner core or matrix on the inside. It is more likely that a strand of made up of smaller strands would fray easier with frequent washing. I think regular usage of heat on the hair does more damage than washing.


----------



## MrsJersey (Mar 19, 2008)

Cowashing has worked wonders for my hair.  I cowash everyother day and my hair has never been healthier or stronger.  I'm relaxed and I either do a twist out or keep it in a bun in between my washes.


----------



## *5+5 (Mar 19, 2008)

I cut my hair to my nape on New Year's eve and it has already grown back about 2inches in over a month in a half of daily co-washing. My hair is feeled w/moisture but it does start to feel a lil' stringy if I don't balance out my protein treatments in between.


----------



## MonPetite (Apr 10, 2008)

I wash (with shampoo) and detangle with conditioner daily and my scalp has never been healthier!  I get my .5-.75" every month as well. Before now my growth rate seemed more sporadic.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 11, 2008)

It's funny when we realize we've always had good hair practices, but didn't know it.

When I was in college I had relaxed neck lenght hair, that I washed daily with conditioner.  My hair was moistured everyday and it had a texlexed curl to it.  My hair grew fast.  I cut my hair again in 2003/4 and did the same thing and it grew.  There is something about washing daily.

I don't know why it's so hard for me to do it again.  I guess it's the wanting to maintain certain hairstyle issue, and look cute for the guy I'm seeing


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 11, 2008)

It worked for me when i was natural but if my hair is relaxed, there is no way i could look presentable everyday if i co-wash every single day! i can only put it in a ponytail and it looks jacked up


----------



## nappy85 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had the most growth in my hair when I was co-washing everyday (I went from 1-2" of hair to shoulder length in about 1.5 years). I also think co-washing is beneficial because I hadn't had a relaxer for about 2 years and my hair stayed about the same length, but when I started co-washing daily I noticed that my hair was getting longer. My sister who doesn't have a relaxer also notices her hair gets longer in the summer (she washes her hair more often). My theory behind why people say that hair grows faster in the summer is becasue people tend to wash their hair more frequently in the summer.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 11, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> It worked for me when i was natural but if my hair is relaxed, there is no way i could look presentable everyday if i co-wash every single day! i can only put it in a ponytail and it looks jacked up


 
Mmmm - years ago i used to be a gym addict - Twice a day - 5 days a week - i would go with the boys at work.  I would also visit the steam room once a day.  Afterwards i would rinse in the shower then wear it in a ponytail/small bun.  Back then i didn't even use a leave-in conditioner - i think i used that dreaded Pink Oil Moisturiser when i got home.  Hardly ever trimmed.  Infact i didn't even care about my hair, getting fit was my focus.

My hair grew from an ear length bob to past my shoulders in about a year.  

I agree - i don't remember ever feeling glamourous cus my hair was always pulled straight back.  Used lots of clips too.

Besides how to do deal with wet hair all day long?  I mean if you lean back on someone's sofa your gonna leave a wet patch!  Are you wearing a plastic shower cap every night to bed (if you wash at night) so you don't get the pillows wet?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2008)

Washing/Co-washing 2 - 3 days a week is enough for me and I DC at least twice a week as well. That's enough because I am relaxed and I really do not want or need the extra manipulation that everyday washing/cowashing cause. I'd love to but no. I would do it if my hair was shorter and more manageable though.


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 11, 2008)

I honestly agree with alot of the people in here. I too find that my hair grows MUCH faster with lots of water, this doesnt ness mean pooing my scalp but co- washing and clarifying. I do it every other day now but i still will wet my hair slightly daily for added moisture. I was told once that hair is like grass and it needs water and it grows like a weed, in a way i think this is one of the keys along with a diet and proper moisture/balance. i find when my hair is straight and i dont wash it often it grows at a slower rate. 

i am gonna stick to my current regimen throughout the summer and see how things workout


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 13, 2008)

My mother, who has WLH, her regime is wash hair everyday or every two days, and twist it, and put it under a wig.  My and my sister shuned her for this, but it seemed to work.  She is 100% natural.  My hair is relaxed, I think I will follow my mom.


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've just started co-washing. I really like it. My hair is much easier to style and the curls stay soooo curly!  

I know a lot of women avoid heat. But I found that if a diffuser is attached to the blow dryer and the "cool" setting is used. It makes the dripping wet hair a lot easier to deal with during the day. 

I hope I get good results with co-washing. I'm doing it about 2-3 days.


----------



## mohair (Apr 13, 2008)

Question for those that are washing and cond daily.  What type of shampoo are you using?  Is it a conditioning shampoo?  Just wondering, as I am relaxed and was afraid that shampooing would make my hair dry.  Also, are you deep conditioning daily as well or just a quicky conditioner?


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Apr 13, 2008)

mohair said:


> Question for those that are washing and cond daily. What type of shampoo are you using? Is it a conditioning shampoo? Just wondering, as I am relaxed and was afraid that shampooing would make my hair dry. Also, are you deep conditioning daily as well or just a quicky conditioner?


 
I'm also relaxed. I don't use any shampoo when I co-wash. My shampoo my hair on Saturday or Sunday and DC. But during the week I co-wash every other day. No shampoo, just rinse with warm water, slap some conditioner in there, take my shower, rinse out the shampoo and I'm done.


----------



## bbdgirl (Apr 19, 2008)

i really love this thread b/c it is so encouraging!  whenever I feel that I am at a standstill i realize that there are even more things that I can do.  all hope is not lost


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 19, 2008)

I've just decided to start co-washing daily! It'll help me keep my hair clean, scalp moisturized, protective style, and lo-mani. I have a dry scalp and when I did this last summer, I never had a flake.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 21, 2008)

Angry Hair said:


> I'm also relaxed. I don't use any shampoo when I co-wash. My shampoo my hair on Saturday or Sunday and DC. But during the week I co-wash every other day. No shampoo, just rinse with warm water, slap some conditioner in there, take my shower, rinse out the shampoo and I'm done.


so how do you style your hair? becase im relaxed too and i dont get it


----------



## Cinda2503 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have started co-washing daily!  My hair loves me for it!
i've been using suave and vo5 conditioners.  I believe these are light protein conditioners.  is there a chance for protein overload if i use these daily?


----------



## texasqt (Apr 22, 2008)

atlien said:


> I am starting to wash at least twice a week and I am seeing some good results....My hair is looking alot thicker and longer. I use to wash daily years ago, but stopped because I thought it was drying my hair out. Now I don't think washing was the problem.
> I think it was a combination of things I was doing that caused the dryness.
> *I am going to try this washing twice a week thing until my next relaxer and see how much length I've retained.*
> 
> Oh just to clarify, I am not using shampoo twice a week. I am really co washing with a cheap suave conditioner.



I relaxed and I use to wash on the weekends and cowash midweek.  Looking back in my fotki I can tell how much it really helped.  Even during the time I thought I was destroying my hair because I couldn't keep my braidouts from drying out and I had what seemed to be massive shedding.  My hair was still thick and healthy looking.  Now, my hair seems to be thinning out as it gets longer so I'm going to start doing this again.  Once I shake of this lazy bug!

I think after my midweek cowash I'm going to use my curlformers/rollerset instead of trying to do a braid out or bunning. IDK about styling relaxed hair after cowashing.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Apr 27, 2008)

i gotta say that my hair was breaking for a while and i was on here searching about 8 weeks+ or more ago looking for solutions.  i came upon a thread about deep conditioning twice a week and no lie...I see a huge difference in growth.

I wanted to post but didn't think anyone would believe the difference in such a short span of time.

thanks to the 2 ladies who 1)SUGGESTED  deep conditioning 2-3 a week and 2) to use motions and kercare....BIG Difference.  I will change to 3 -4 times a week if i can.  1 poo wash 3-co-wash.

frequest wash makes a diff.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

Sweetg said:


> i gotta say that my hair was breaking for a while and i was on here searching about 8 weeks+ or more ago looking for solutions.* i came upon a thread about deep conditioning twice a week and no lie...I see a huge difference in growth.*
> 
> *I wanted to post but didn't think anyone would believe the difference in such a short span of time.*
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sweetg, you're quiite welcomed and I'm so happy you got great results from the DC-ing and thanks for the reminder to start the new Deep Conditioning thread this week. I still have your pm to be added in the next challenge. Are you still interested? I will most likely name it Deep Conditioning Challenge Part II so keep an eye open for it or I can PM you, okay? *I myself got a lot of growth from doing them too.* I have my hair braided down to complete a very long relaxer stretch but I will be starting the new thread by Monday at the very latest and we can start posting in it on May 1st, 2008 for sure.


----------



## HairHustla (Apr 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Sweetg, you're quiite welcomed and I'm so happy you got great results from the DC-ing and thanks for the reminder to start the new Deep Conditioning thread this week. I still have your pm to be added in the next challenge. Are you still interested? I will most likely name it Deep Conditioning Challenge Part II so keep an eye open for it or I can PM you, okay? *I myself got a lot of growth from doing them too.* I have my hair braided down to complete a very long relaxer stretch but I will be starting the new thread by Monday at the very latest and we can start posting in it on May 1st, 2008 for sure.


 
Great thread here, I would like to join the bandwagon if possible when you start it up again. I have been washing just about daily (I kinda like it)and my growth factor is pretty good too.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm starting to co-wash daily this week  .. hopefully I will have some growth to show from it. Right now my only struggle is finding conditioners that work for me


----------



## CurleeDST (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't wash with shampoo daily b/c it will dry out my scalp but co-washes are nice but I can't say I noticed increased rate of growth due to them though.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't wash as frequently as I would like, only because I am transitioning and I feel that less manipulation is best at my current stage. However, once I am completely natural I plan on washing 2 or more times per week.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

HairHustla said:


> Great thread here, I would like to join the bandwagon if possible when you start it up again. I have been washing just about daily (I kinda like it)and my growth factor is pretty good too.


 
Hi HairHuslta, I will add you to the challenge when I start it. I will pm the members who are interested with the link when I start it and you can check in at that time, okay?


----------



## Daisy'sHair (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Ladies!

Interesting thread... made me jog my memory for what work well for my hair and co-washing daily was one of the main things that help my thin hair flourish. As i recall doing so the entire summer of 06 helped me maintain growth as well as strengthen so most likely this summer I will try more of the same.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Apr 27, 2008)

Ehh it ranges for me. Depends on the style Im wearing. Wash n go, maybe 2-3 days. Twist out a week. Straightened up to 2 weeks.  BUT I do know that I cant use shampoo "like that" and I have to wash in braids or I lose gobs of hair detangling.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Apr 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Sweetg, you're quiite welcomed and I'm so happy you got great results from the DC-ing and thanks for the reminder to start the new Deep Conditioning thread this week. I still have your pm to be added in the next challenge. Are you still interested? I will most likely name it Deep Conditioning Challenge Part II so keep an eye open for it or I can PM you, okay? *I myself got a lot of growth from doing them too.* I have my hair braided down to complete a very long relaxer stretch but I will be starting the new thread by Monday at the very latest and we can start posting in it on May 1st, 2008 for sure.


 
Yes!! thanks so much. the other member was Adequate....she told me to alternate with Motions and keracare...worked like a charm.  My daughter is now dc'ing twince a week.

I'm in!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 27, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> I just thought about this. I've just flashed back to all the ladies I've ever known with exceptionally long, gorgeous hair. These friends of mine have WSL length hair, and so I've always asked how they care for it. About 6-7 of these people have the same hair care habits, one in particular being *washing the hair OFTEN*... one girl washed her hair twice a day and went from shoulder-length to MBL in 8 months. Anywho, these girls are from a wide array of racial backgrounds such as white, black, biracial, Asian, Middle Eastern, and Hispanic with hair-types ranging from 1a-4b. This is what these girls had in common:
> 
> *1. 6 out of 7 washed their hair daily (I kid you not)*
> 2. 4 out of 7 exercised 4-5 days/week
> ...



Good info, and it's true, I do pretty much everything on your list except I use heat and I trimm, when it's warm and I co-wash/rinse my hair daily it grows like crazy, that's why I mist it in the wintertime, to keep it moist so my hair gets daily moisture even though I rinse much less in winter.


----------



## hothair (Apr 28, 2008)

This has done wonders for me! A few weeks ago I posted my sis had been daily rinsing/ and co-washing and her hair grew massively (sorry no measurements) I started doing this and I kid you not I must have got an inch since then - I had to retouch my hair colour cause the new growth was too much! I am keeping this as a staple part of my reggie


----------



## mslondon (Apr 28, 2008)

i strongly believe this works, i regularly do watersports so i'm in the water everyday and then wash & condition my hair everynight to get the sand out. My hair is in the best condition at these times & grows quicker. it's always so soft & moisturised also the humidity fr the sea helps as well.  I only spray  sunscreen on my hair no other product as it will washed out in the sea. 

I notice a dramatic difference in my hair when i'm back home, the weather doesnt permit me to wash & go daily, the air is dry & my hair suffers. If you live in warm climate i'm all for it.


----------



## Rapunzel2B (Apr 28, 2008)

I love daily rinsing or co-washing.  I do it everyday anyway, so I may as well join you ladies.  When I started my hair journey and I co-washed daily, my hair sprouted.  I will continue daily rinsing and airdry in a protective style.  I also deep condition on dry hair with Keracare Humecto every 3 days.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweetg said:


> Yes!! thanks so much. the other member was *correction here* it was *TSMITH*..sorry girl....she told me to alternate with Motions and keracare...worked like a charm. My daughter is now dc'ing twince a week.
> 
> I'm in!!!!


 

correction above


----------



## Pheonixx (May 6, 2008)

I cowash everyday and I swear to God my hair has hit a little spurt.
Cowashing has really improved the condition of my hair. 
I think it's the scalp massaging that does it (the absence of heat doesn't hurt either).

ALSO..the fact that I do braidouts everyday.
I think the fact that these ladies aren't constantly in their hair putting all kinds of products in it helps to. 
When you leave hair alone it tends to flourish, in my experiences.


----------



## Bublin (May 7, 2008)

A question that has been asked a few times on this thread but has yet to be answered......

Can someone please give advice on how you style short co-washed relaxed hair?  

My hair is neck length.  Not all my hair will pull back into a ponytail.  I would have to use a brush to make it neat and that is too much manipulation.

When my hair is wet it is wavy/curly and i've found that if i put normal conditioner in it, it will dry looking that way but it drys hard and doesn't feel very nice.  Any tips?


----------



## MISSYMA (May 7, 2008)

lilamae said:


> Hey traycee girl!



I was looking at your hair and your post, your hair is just beautiful and you are beautiful young lady as well.  What is you mixture of mn and coconut oil
that is giving you so much growth a month.  And also what do you use to keep your hair moistured.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 7, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> That's a great observation and one that I never even thought of. Most women with *very* long hair wouldn't dream of letting a stylist near them.



Hey....yeah....come to think of it...

I only see white women/girls go to a salon when they want something *specifically* done to it.  You know, like a cut, trim, color, highlights, etc.  They don't go to the salons every week or every two weeks religiously like most black women do in order to "maintain" their weekly hair style. 

In fact, I rarely see hispanics, asians, or any other race of people in the hair salons period!  LOL!   

I think it's the combo of more water, low-manipulation, and doing your hair YOURSELF that helps these women the OP mentioned in her opening thread get faster hair growth.  

I noticed that when I was a starving college student   and I couldn't afford to go to the salon every week, or even every other week, I was doing my hair myself, co-washing at least 3 times a week, doing my own rollersets, and you know what?? *MY HAIR GREW LIKE A WEED!!*  

But as soon as I graduated and got a job and could actually afford to go to the salon every other week or so, and I stopped with the frequent co-washing and doing my hair myself, it seems my hair didn't thrive as much as it did before.    I really think what helps is the co-washing, and staying out of those salons as much.    Hmmm...I may look into this :scratchch


----------



## Christa438 (May 7, 2008)

Bublin said:


> A question that has been asked a few times on this thread but has yet to be answered......
> 
> Can someone please give advice on how you style short co-washed relaxed hair?
> 
> ...


 

After co-washing, I like to put my products on damp hair and let it dry. It doesn't dry too hard or soft in my opinion, but it def feels more soft than hard. along with my lave-in I like clear gels or aloe vera gel sometimes and also I like using coconut oil.
HTH


----------



## RieB81 (May 7, 2008)

I think I'm going to try this but I'll actually only co-wash 2x a week and tea/regular rinse the other 5. It makes sense that alot of the things these ladies did would work. With a clean scalp there's nothing blocking the hair from growing.


----------



## CurleeDST (May 7, 2008)

My hair actually thrives when I have regular salon appointments.  Must be the scalp massages.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (May 9, 2008)

I've started washing daily using OCT and my hair seems to love it. The cowashing thing was kinda making my scalp have build up. I think if you have a gentle enough shampoo and moisturize really good afterward,  your hair will be fine.... well at least it's been working for me.


----------



## vlucious (May 11, 2008)

i can attest that co washing def helps hair grow.. i looked at pics from two months ago and my hair has def grown alot and has benefited from it.


----------



## bbdgirl (May 11, 2008)

Bublin said:


> A question that has been asked a few times on this thread but has yet to be answered......
> 
> Can someone please give advice on how you style short co-washed relaxed hair?
> 
> ...


 
I would try rollersetting my hair on either flexi-rods or magnetic rollers.  Being that your hair is shorter it should dry relativerly quicker, whether under a dryer or airdrying or over night.  I personally like the flexirods b/c they are fast and easy and you don't have to be anyway near perfect to get a nice, presentable result and this is also a great protective hairstyle.
HTH...


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 17, 2008)

I wish I could co-wash all the time, but I seem to get more tangles and knots as I go along. Plus, if I do it daily the shrinkage is bananas.


----------



## memee1978 (May 17, 2008)

Lovelylocs said:


> c/o washing definately is good for your hair. You can conditioner only wash either everyday or every other day depending on your hair.
> 
> I believe that no/low heat, c/o washes, and staying away from stylists has probably helped them ALOT. Everyone that I've met w/midback length to waist length hair did/does their own hair. Stylists set everyone back regardless of race IMHO.  They always want to hack off your hair.


i agree 100 percent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (May 17, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey....yeah....come to think of it...
> 
> I only see white women/girls go to a salon when they want something *specifically* done to it.  You know, like a cut, trim, color, highlights, etc.  They don't go to the salons every week or every two weeks religiously like most black women do in order to "maintain" their weekly hair style.
> 
> ...




That's true, race doesn't matter, haircare does, and stylists love to keep hair short, cause they know you can't style it right. 

Ask me the last time I've seen a stylist or been in there chair. I'd only go to get a formal updo or highlights, most of the time, I wear my hair down for an even and I do it myself, I don't relax and if I did I'd do it myself too. Stylists want to keep you coming back that's there goal they don't care about your hair.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (May 17, 2008)

When my hair isnt in braids I was washing everyday, I haven't taken a picture since I BC-ed in January so I'm excited to take these braids out and get a photoshoot going   I usually wash my hair twice a day in the evening I rinse it with warm water for 1-2min (give or take)  and when its soaking wet apply Herbal Essences Hello Hydration (I'm in love with this stuff), I then baggy, tie it down and go to sleep (if i baggy right i won't get wet during the night lol) I then wake up the next morning rinse out the cond and then apply a mixture of the same HE HH and coconut oil in my hair and I'm good for the rest of the day my hair is anything BUT dry.  I'm in love with this HE stuff, I can't seem to find a good DC w/o proteins for my natural hair, but this stuff works so far. (I also clarify every 2-3 weeks)


----------



## morehairplease (May 17, 2008)

I have been cw my hair 5-6 days a week due to my workouts. I am still looking for a moisturizing leave in/moisturizer though b/c my hair feels really dry after I cw. The co that I am using has no protein in it but has one cone(the one that starts with an a). Hopefully, I will obtain growth with my cw during the summer months.


----------



## Sui Topi (May 18, 2008)

When I was relaxed I would actually shampoo and condition every other day and do twist outs and my hair really retained length. Then I came to LHCF and started cowashing every other day. When I bced, I started cowashing every day and it really does help with retaining length. I wouldnt say it makes it grow faster, but it does help you retain length.


----------



## joyandfaith (May 18, 2008)

tishee said:


> I have been cw my hair 5-6 days a week due to my workouts. I am still looking for a moisturizing leave in/moisturizer though b/c my hair feels really dry after I cw. The co that I am using has no protein in it but has one cone(the one that starts with an a). Hopefully, I will obtain growth with my cw during the summer months.



My hair would get a little hard after it dried from a co-wash, and then I started using 100% Shea Butter to seal it and my life changed.  Just whip some around in your hands and apply to the ends.  It allows the hair to stay pretty soft all day.


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> My hair would get a little hard after it dried from a co-wash, and then I started using 100% Shea Butter to seal it and my life changed.  Just whip some around in your hands and apply to the ends.  It allows the hair to stay pretty soft all day.




thanks sweetie. I will try this b/c I really need the moisture. thanks for sharing the tip.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 1, 2008)

I am relaxed and I have been cowasing/daily washing for about a year now- maybe not every day but every 1-2 days unless I feel like wearing it straight or rollersetting. As others have said, I enjoy the feeling of water and the sensation of a clean scalp, etc. and because it helps me use up products quickly thus preventing PJism- PJs take note  As for the style, I do the Pocahontas with two loose braids that I finger comb every other day with conditioner or use my Jilbere detangling comb once a week. Then I wear a loose stylish scarf as a headband to hide the roots.

Also since I got a fulltime job telecommuting for my company in January, I don't even wear the headband unless I go out! I don't have to worry about the winter cold and you don't even want to know how many meetings I've had with a deep conditioning treatment on or my hair steamer on full blast~


----------



## glam- (Jun 1, 2008)

Everything Zen said:


> I am relaxed and I have been cowasing/daily washing for about a year now- maybe not every day but every 1-2 days unless I feel like wearing it straight or rollersetting. As others have said, I enjoy the feeling of water and the sensation of a clean scalp, etc. and because it helps me use up products quickly thus preventing PJism- PJs take note  As for the style, I do the Pocahontas with two loose braids that I finger comb every other day with conditioner or use my Jilbere detangling comb once a week. Then I wear a loose stylish scarf as a headband to hide the roots.
> 
> *Also since I got a fulltime job telecommuting for my company in January, I don't even wear the headband unless I go out! I don't have to worry about the winter cold and you don't even want to know how many meetings I've had with a deep conditioning treatment on or my hair steamer on full blast*~


 
Okay, I am so jealous of you right now.   Congrats on the telecommuting gig.  That is great.  

I tend to cowash every 2-3 days.  It;s probably good for my hair, but I think I really do it because I'm addicted to the sensation of water running through my hair.


----------



## ebonylocs (Jun 2, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I feel like my nappy hair prevents me from washing my hair!  I honestly cannot draw any other conclusion but that my hair is nappier than most people's.



Mwedzi, I don't think so. A lot of people have trouble with washing daily. I haven't been able to get my hair wet daily since I had short (above shoulder) natural hair. My hair definitely used to mat when I washed it in twists / braids.

If your hair responds badly to something, then just don't do it. Especially if it's benefits have not been proven.


----------



## aribell (Sep 21, 2008)

Tenacious said:


> So, now I'm wondering if I co-wash/wash my hair more often, will I produce these same results? Has anyone else benefitted from washing more often? If so, let me know what you do and how you replenish the moisture in your hair afterwards. Thanks.



Over the past couple of months I've been figuring out my regimen, and have happily discovered that co-washing everyday helps my hair greatly.  How to replenish the moisture.  While it's still damp, I put in a spray moistrurizer, then seal with EVOO or Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey, or some other good oil.  Then, since I'm natural, I put a headband around my head and shape my afro puff, and my hair doesn't feel dry until late afternoon/early evening.  

The combination of moisturizer + sealing oil on my damp has worked wonders for me.  The texture is much better now, and it's really growing out.  But everyone's hair is different.  My hair type is 4c and pretty thick.


----------



## aribell (Sep 21, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> ...I co-wash as often as I can.  Meaning, when I am not being lazy, I'll do it daily.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.  The feeling of water on my scalp has become addictive (I'm excited just thinking about it).



I know what you mean!  Ever since I started co-washing, I couldn't imagine stopping.  Washing my hair every really feels great...and it makes styling easier for me, too (4c natural).
Now I just need to figure out how often to shampoo...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 21, 2008)

bumpxzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Sep 21, 2008)

When I first vistied this board I cowashed everyday from January to March.  If you look at my comparison pics in my fotki....my hair grew like 2-3 inches because if it.  Once I slowed down my cowashing, my growth also slowed down.  I felt that I didn't have enough time to be doing all that, but because of the excellent health my hair was in and the amazing growth....I think I'm going to start back definately!


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 21, 2008)

Dear Ladies,

I have to agree with this frequent washing/rinsing theory. When I was in South Africa 8 years ago to participate in a programme bringing black women all over the disapora, my roommate had waist length hair. She had the longest hair of everyone including the Arab woman from Morocco whose hair was chewed up with highlights. She was African-American. Everyone was in absolute awe and thought she was mixed with Indian (South East Asian) (She was not). She was the sweetest person and really could not understand why everyone was making such a fuss over her hair, she said that anyone could achieve the same thing if they would just keep to a simple regiment. Her simple regiment included washing her hair everyday with conditioner and then moisturising it and putting a light oil. She was a relaxed head. She told me that she used to have very short hair and it never grew past a certain length and that it was always breaking and looking limp and dry until she just started experimenting with the daily washing thing and she started getting extreme results. 

When I returned from South Africa (those eight years ago), I tried to do the same method after a disasterous texturiser and my hair came out (obviously because I was still doing other things wrong and my hair was damaged at that point). My mother told me, these African-American girls have soft hair, they don't have the thick hair like ours (though my hair is acutally fine), they can wash their hair more. Years later, my mother who is still natural washes her hair daily and her hair grows like crazy, I said, "Mum, I thought you said don't wash your hair everyday?." Her reply was, "Not with shampoo" Duh!!!!!. Lightblub moment for me. Mummy and I have still have this debate over the issue of African-American hair versus African hair. I tell her "Mummy, its all the same hair. It's about technique and products." And actually, when I came home to the States on break, she was beginning to see my point. 

Out here in the Central Africa, I don't have the time and energy to do any daily washing and besides, there are many days that the water is not even working or there is not hot water at all. I am hoping to take a long haitus from here soon and will be implementing the co-washing frequently and see if that makes any difference with my natural hair. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Mis007 (Sep 21, 2008)

yes I *co-wash daily* as I work out everyday...that is my fitness/hair regime if I work-out I co wash. I *clarify wash 1x weekly* but i don't use poo..its all about the AVC and baking soda, *DC 3x weekly,* *henna weekly, hennadigo fortnightly*. And yes my hair is thriving this is a turn around for me...the girl who didn't wash her hair for months whilst in weaves or braids because i believed hair grew faster and better...it just goes to show...​


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 21, 2008)

I believe in the often washes. LOL. I discovered this when i was like, 8 yrs. old, but i didn't stick with it because... well, i don't know. So, the only reason why i even started doing this when i was 8 is because i saw the caucasions do it, and their hair was nice and straight, so i wanted my hair like theirs. LOL. so, i washed every other day. and man, my hair was sooo nice. LOL. So, recently before i joined LHCF, i flashed back on that time and said, hmm, lemme wash my at least 2x a week. more than just every two weeks, and I'm telling ya'll, very healthy looking hair. 

My only problem now with that is: I have short hair going through that in-between stage and i work out three times a week, so, i wouldn't know how to style it without using heat ! on top of that, trying to stretch! but im definitely down when the hair gets a little longer.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 21, 2008)

Since washing more frequently, I've noticed a substantial difference with my hair and it's good.


----------



## ydnic90 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like this thread...


----------



## ElizaBlue (Sep 22, 2008)

almond eyes said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Out here in the Central Africa, I don't have the time and energy to do any daily washing and besides, there are many days that the water is not even working or there is not hot water at all. I am hoping to take a long haitus from here soon and will be implementing the co-washing frequently and see if that makes any difference with my natural hair.
> 
> ...




I wonder if using a spray bottle everyday to spritz your scalp when you cannot actually wash would help.  

I remember too, the summer I decided to take my exercise routine to the pool.  My hair was past shoulder length. I didn't shampoo everyday but did rinse and condition every day. I also wore simple styles like clips up or ponytails because I knew I would be getting it wet again.

Everytime I come in this post I just want to go get in the shower and co-wash again.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Sep 22, 2008)

monamia said:


> yes I *co-wash daily* as I work out everyday...that is my fitness/hair regime if I work-out I co wash. I *clarify wash 1x weekly* but i don't use poo..its all about the AVC and baking soda, *DC 3x weekly,* *henna weekly, hennadigo fortnightly*. And yes my hair is thriving this is a turn around for me...the girl who didn't wash her hair for months whilst in weaves or braids because i believed hair grew faster and better...it just goes to show...​



Henna weekly...hmmm.. will this keep your color from fading with frequent washing?  That is my dilemma right now. How do I keep my rinse from turning that ugly yellow if I continue to co-wash daily. 

There are some conditioners that are just not color friendly.


----------



## FluffyRed (Sep 22, 2008)

To the op - this is why I am looking forward to bun-length hair. Cowashing is the best source of moisture for my hair


----------



## Mis007 (Sep 22, 2008)

ElizaBlue said:


> Henna weekly...hmmm.. will this keep your color from fading with frequent washing? That is my dilemma right now. How do I keep my rinse from turning that ugly yellow if I continue to co-wash daily.
> 
> There are some conditioners that are just not color friendly.


 
ElizaBlue I do the henna weekly for conditiong purposes, I have found that my colour is the same even with my frequent co washing. I have read that henna is not that easy to fade don't quote me though...​


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Sep 22, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Since washing more frequently, I've noticed a substantial difference with my hair and it's good.




Co-signing.


----------



## Miss Monae (Sep 22, 2008)

I absolutely believe in co washing at least 3-4 times a week. During the summer, I co-washed everyday, sealed my ends with coconut oil and used activator gel to smooth my hair into a ponytail. Last month I started to come out of the ponytail phase and when I got my touch up (stretched for 12 weeks) my hair grew 3 inches. I have stretched before and washed once or twice a week, and have not gotten results like this.

Also, my hair is very much hydrated and my scalp is very clean. Think about it. Those jherri curl wearers gain length in a short period because of the constant moisture. The key is to cleanse, condition and seal. I make sure to detangle in the shower so that I can air dry without manipulation. Also, washing everyday has not removed my relaxer one bit. 

I will be keeping this as a daily routine...especially now that I am working out more...


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone find that their hair has started shedding more with more washing?


----------



## aribell (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, I have noticed more shedding, though it's still not a lot.  Since I know it's shedding and not breakage (white bulb at the end of the hair), I figure it means that my scalp is being more stimulated than it used to be.  I experienced something similar when I experimented with peppermint oil as a scalp stimulant, so I think it is about the stimulation.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 26, 2008)

any  SL natural 4b cowash daily...if so, what product do u use to moisturise and how do u style afterwards?
thats my problem since my hair shrinks over 50% and causes massive tangles and knots if i try to cowash n go


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 26, 2008)

I voted for once a week. I do protective styling Monday though Friday.  On Saturday I oil my scalp and hair with any of my Indian Oils.  On Sunday night I do Indian Herbal Tonic with various powders and I follow with my homemade deep condition treatment. Pull my hair back in a bun and it's back to protective styling.  So far this regimen has helped retain moisture and growth.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Sep 27, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> any SL natural 4b cowash daily...if so, what product do u use to moisturise and how do u style afterwards?
> thats my problem since my hair shrinks over 50% and causes massive tangles and knots if i try to cowash n go


 

Hello, I do the same thing to my hair now as when I was sl.  

Every morning and most nights (due to spin classes), I wash/cond and sometimes co-wash (a good moisturizing shampoo that I like to use has been Dabur Vatika -Henna Cream Conditioning Shampoo $3.99) It leaves my hair so soft, silky, and moisturized. I was using the Mega Tek shampoo, but there is nothing like that Vatika and believe me, I have Chi, you name it shampoos in my stash just sitting.

As a leave in moisturizer, I use Suave Conditioner and my oil mixture of several oils warmed together: olive, amla, coconut, almond, vit e, avocado, *Red Palm Oil* from Whole Foods, Maha Bringaraj oil -The bottle with the flowers on it doesn't smell as bad as the other bottle, stops shedding dead in it's tracks) and a few others to seal.  (oil my scalp with MT=Mega Tek)

For me, I bun my hair daily and then use the Mane Clip with a weft of wet and curly to match my waves (I keep it wavy with pink lotion, no water). But I am not revealing my hair until December so it works for me.

My hair has grown considerably and is so healthy considering the rx that I take is known for some people to loose hair.

I hope that helps some.

P.s. I detangle in the shower, the shampoo makes it so much easier to do.


----------



## aribell (Sep 28, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> any SL natural 4b cowash daily...if so, what product do u use to moisturise and how do u style afterwards?
> thats my problem since my hair shrinks over 50% and causes massive tangles and knots if i try to cowash n go


 
This describes me.  I usually cowash in the mornings with Tresemme Remoisturizer Conditioner.  Then while my hair is still damp I spray an S-Curl moisturizer concoction on it (though plain S-Curl works fine, too), and then use EVOO or EVOO + Shea Butter on the hair to seal in the moisture.  Then I tie a scarf around my head like a headband, shape my fro the way I want it, and go.

I find that if I've conditioned and oiled well enough, knots and tangles aren't a real problem.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 28, 2008)

ElizaBlue said:


> I wonder if using a spray bottle everyday to spritz your scalp when you cannot actually wash would help.
> 
> I remember too, the summer I decided to take my exercise routine to the pool.  My hair was past shoulder length. I didn't shampoo everyday but did rinse and condition every day. I also wore simple styles like clips up or ponytails because I knew I would be getting it wet again.
> 
> Everytime I come in this post I just want to go get in the shower and co-wash again.



I've done the spritz bottle thing, daily or every other day when it's too cold outside for me to co-wash when I had braided weave in it, and it worked. But what really worked was over the summer I was swimming almost every day for 1 month and rinsing after, my hair had a major growth spurt.


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mynappturalme said:


> Hello, I do the same thing to my hair now as when I was sl.
> 
> Every morning and most nights (due to spin classes), I wash/cond and sometimes co-wash (a good moisturizing shampoo that I like to use has been Dabur Vatika -Henna Cream Conditioning Shampoo $3.99) It leaves my hair so soft, silky, and moisturized. I was using the Mega Tek shampoo, but there is nothing like that Vatika and believe me, I have Chi, you name it shampoos in my stash just sitting.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you so much for the response...the problem is My hair is not long enough for a real ponytail and i dont like the clip on pony/buns...im scared theyre gonna fall off in public...my best bet at this point if i wanna cowash daily would prob be to co wash at night and put in 15 or so minitwists to stretch out by AM....i do have Maha bang oil....i need to start using it tho...right now im on a MT, BT, MTG kick so i do not wanna overdo it with the oils...i did howeve notice detangling in the shower is the way to go but i only detangle with the denman once a month...i just cant wait to get to a length where i can bun my hair...maybe this cowash daily/every other day would give me the  growth spurt i need!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 28, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> This describes me. I usually cowash in the mornings with Tresemme Remoisturizer Conditioner. Then while my hair is still damp I spray an S-Curl moisturizer concoction on it (though plain S-Curl works fine, too), and then use EVOO or EVOO + Shea Butter on the hair to seal in the moisture. Then I tie a scarf around my head like a headband, shape my fro the way I want it, and go.
> 
> I find that if I've conditioned and oiled well enough, knots and tangles aren't a real problem.


 


i tried the scurl thing after wash n go...my hair laughed at it....maybe cos i didnt seal with EVOO/shea butter...i may have to give it another try...i just whipped up some shealoe mix....i cowashed and twisted my hair with the mix....my hair normally doesnt respond to shea butter so im anxious to see what my hair feels like in the AM when i unravel my twists!


----------



## Mynappturalme (Sep 29, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> Thank you so much for the response...the problem is My hair is not long enough for a real ponytail and i dont like the clip on pony/buns...*im scared theyre gonna fall off in public*...my best bet at this point if i wanna cowash daily would prob be to co wash at night and put in 15 or so minitwists to stretch out by AM....i do have Maha bang oil....i need to start using it tho...right now im on a MT, BT, MTG kick so i do not wanna overdo it with the oils...i did howeve notice detangling in the shower is the way to go but i only detangle with the denman once a month...i just cant wait to get to a length where i can bun my hair...maybe this cowash daily/every other day would give me the growth spurt i need!!!


 

LOL... I used to have that fear, but I love my clip, it hasn't failed me yet. 

No problem, cowashing is the one thing that I do consistantly, I have gone from sl to apl w/i 4 mths finally with no setbacks.  I'm sure you will be able to bun with your own hair in no time.


----------



## yuriko (Sep 29, 2008)

Mynappturalme said:


> Hello, I do the same thing to my hair now as when I was sl.
> 
> Every morning and most nights (due to spin classes), I wash/cond and sometimes co-wash (a good moisturizing shampoo that I like to use has been Dabur Vatika -Henna Cream Conditioning Shampoo $3.99) It leaves my hair so soft, silky, and moisturized. I was using the Mega Tek shampoo, but there is nothing like that Vatika and believe me, I have Chi, you name it shampoos in my stash just sitting.
> 
> ...


doesn't the palm oil just stain everything? Traditionally in nigeria, you can use the top portion of the oil for hair and skin, but it can sure stain everything. I did not know they sell Palm oil in whole food, got to check that out


----------



## Mynappturalme (Sep 29, 2008)

envivany said:


> doesn't the palm oil just stain everything? Traditionally in nigeria, you can use the top portion of the oil for hair and skin, but it can sure stain everything. I did not know they sell Palm oil in whole food, got to check that out


 
I've never had it stain anythiing of mine.  I heat up the palm oil so that it's liquified and mix it with my other oils and warm them and then apply.  I love this stuff!


----------



## betty-boo (Sep 29, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Does anyone find that their hair has started shedding more with more washing?


 

I have found that when I put the conditioner on my scalp, that I get shedding. From what I've been reading here, I've learned that shampoo goes on the scalp and conditioner goes on the hair. Conditioner on the scalp has been known to cause some mild shedding for some.
Even when I co-wash, I just put the conditioner on my hair and I use the water from the shower to 'cleanse' my scalp. This way I don't get shedding anymore!


----------



## scarcity21 (Sep 29, 2008)

Mynappturalme said:


> LOL... I used to have that fear, but I love my clip, it hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> No problem, cowashing is the one thing that I do consistantly, I have gone from sl to apl w/i 4 mths finally with no setbacks. I'm sure you will be able to bun with your own hair in no time.


 

thanx...i hope so...what was ur growth rate b4 u started with the consistent cowashing?


----------



## hurricane (Oct 1, 2008)

kitkat3ny said:


> I've been CW daily for a couple years now w/ great results. However, I tend to CW in the morning, moisturize and then put the hair in a low pony w/ a turtle shell clip (the kind that has plastic on the inside so your hair doesn't touch the metal). I noticed that over the past year, my hair grew to MBL all except for the spot where the turtle shell clip goes. Because of it, in November I had to chop off all the hair to make it even which brings me to just about APL. The hair was awfully uneven and there was nothing I could do. If I put the hair in a braid you'd still see that something weird about it. It was embarrassing actually.
> 
> Anyway, since November I've been CW every other day at night and just braiding. In the morning I just brush and gel the sides of the hair put the rest in a bun. I'm so sick of this. I miss my daily CW. Plus my hair seems to be growing at snails pace since I stopped CW daily.
> 
> Besides a braid or a bun, what style is everyone doing? I miss my ponys so much! I have noticed that since I stopped w/ the turtle clip on wet hair (I think the hair got so heavy that it was just so much weight and broke off) the spot that was broken off is showing some promise. It seems a bit more thicker, like a patch of hair just sprung up or something. So it was definitely the weight of the wet hair that broke it off. How are you containing your hair in the mornings? I hate not wearing some of my hair pulled back in some way. My relaxed by the way but my hair still retains it curls/waves.


 ________________________________________________________________

I have had this same problem. I was not wearing a ponytail. I would take my wet hair and make a big pin curl and pin it in the back. Guess what my hair has thinned out in the middle lower part of my scalp.

Today I co-wash, used coconut oil on my scalp and hair and used a clip to hold my hair on the side. Don't know what else to do. If you have a suggestion let me know.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 1, 2008)

i am back to co washing everyday and i love it. after i put my leave ins in and seal with oil i put my hair in one braid and pin it up. its not cute but i dont care. when i was transitioning (i went 11 months) it was all i could do but since i am relaxed again i can go days with the same co wash and one braid and it wont be hard to detaingle. i love it.


----------



## twilight80 (Oct 4, 2008)

When I first joined this site, co washing was the first thing that I started doing. I noticed a lot of growth in the first month. (The first picture in my thread is when I started on this site and the second picture was a month later, I had not been using growth aids at that point.) I love co washing and still do it. I try to do it every night but I usually do it at least 5 times a week. I haven't used shampoo in a long time. I use the Aubrey Organic Rosemary conditioner. I know co washing has helped in my hair growth.


----------



## soonergirl (Oct 5, 2008)

Still cowashing daily, I love it... Used HE ltr today, put in a little cantu shea butter, and used some vatika oil, and put it in a clip, love it!!


----------



## Encore (Oct 10, 2008)

im new i finally gave in and gave up my 6.50!

 nowww to business... do you have any tips on what i should do because im here in Queens NYC and it is getting COLD. Those WnG's dont work with me anymore im currently getting over a headcold i got while trying to do one 
i wash my hair 2 times a week and i try to rollerset it or dry it with a blowdryer before going out. I believe that washing is key to health and growth because many people have told me its growing and it made me feel like ... any tips will be greatly appreciated anything will help 

TIA!


----------



## tschizum (Oct 10, 2008)

I used to wash daily but then I started shedding like crazy, I miss it though.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 11, 2008)

The whole purpose of the 'daily' hair washing, co-washing, shampooing, rinsing is to keep the scalp clean and to keep the hair moist. Most black hairdressers recommend to wash afro-textured hair at least twice a week. The issue with the daily washing for some is that as the hair gets longer, it becomes harder to detangle and to dry properly. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## LionQueen (Oct 11, 2008)

nOt Pochahontas said:


> nowww to business... do you have any tips on what i should do because im here in Queens NYC and it is getting COLD. Those WnG's dont work with me anymore im currently getting over a headcold i got while trying to do one
> 
> TIA!



Welcome Not Pocha!!

What has worked for me as an alternative to the wash n go when I don't want to leave the house with a wet head in the morning, is to do the CW at night, allow my hair to air dry maybe 50% (more is cool too), then add a lil leave-in and castor oil to seal, then either braid the hair in 6-8 braids or 5-6 cornrows.  Tie it up with a scarf and let it dry overnight.  

Next day... undo the braids, and pull apart the sections into the Braidout. 
It's ok if the braids are a bit damp... because the scalp is dry, which solves the real problem in cold weather - wet scalp and hair.  

The slightly damp braidout (when this happens) will often airdry before you leave the house.

The style is still easy and "free" (like the WnG), you get the benefits of the daily CW/wetting, but with a dry head in the morning.

HTH


----------



## twilight80 (Oct 11, 2008)

nOt Pochahontas said:


> im new i finally gave in and gave up my 6.50!
> 
> nowww to business... do you have any tips on what i should do because im here in Queens NYC and it is getting COLD. Those WnG's dont work with me anymore im currently getting over a headcold i got while trying to do one
> i wash my hair 2 times a week and i try to rollerset it or dry it with a blowdryer before going out. I believe that washing is key to health and growth because many people have told me its growing and it made me feel like ... any tips will be greatly appreciated anything will help
> ...


 
I wash at night and moisterize afterwards and it the morning my hair is still moisterized but not wet or cold.


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Oct 11, 2008)

betty-boo said:


> I have found that when I put the conditioner on my scalp, that I get shedding. From what I've been reading here, I've learned that shampoo goes on the scalp and conditioner goes on the hair. Conditioner on the scalp has been known to cause some mild shedding for some.
> Even when I co-wash, I just put the conditioner on my hair and I use the water from the shower to 'cleanse' my scalp. This way I don't get shedding anymore!


*******************************************

Yeah, I'm getting bad shedding too.  I've been trying this out for a couple of weeks now and its kinda scaring me.erplexed  Is this not for Tranistioners?

Also, I don't see how you can avoid putting it on your scalp.  I mean you don't want your roots all crunchy and the rest of your hair soft.


----------



## Encore (Oct 12, 2008)

LionQueen said:


> Welcome Not Pocha!!
> 
> What has worked for me as an alternative to the wash n go when I don't want to leave the house with a wet head in the morning, is to do the CW at night, allow my hair to air dry maybe 50% (more is cool too), then add a lil leave-in and castor oil to seal, then either braid the hair in 6-8 braids or 5-6 cornrows.  Tie it up with a scarf and let it dry overnight.
> 
> ...



thank you so much Lion Queen!! i find it hard to braid by own hair but my room mate (currently at the dorms) is very good at it so i will ask her


----------



## Encore (Oct 12, 2008)

twilight80 said:


> I wash at night and moisterize afterwards and it the morning my hair is still moisterized but not wet or cold.




do you leave your hair out at night?


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe that daily cowashing during the summer contributed to my rapid growth


----------



## delray712000 (Nov 20, 2008)

I water rinse my hair at night so my hair wont be wet in the morning.  In the summer time I rinse my hair in the morning and at night.


----------



## livesoundtech (Nov 22, 2008)

Washing the hair (particularly the scalp) often helps remove buildup, which allows the hair to grow faster (so I have been told).  Well, not "faster", but at its fastest possible rate.  Allowing product to build up on the scalp prevents hair from growing at its best possible speed.

That being said, for many people the idea of washing with shampoo every day is frightening.  I would never do it... but I have found that diluting my shampoo and washing ONLY the scalp has allowed me to wash more often (2-3 times per week).  I always prepoo, then rinse my scalp with diluted shampoo.  Finally, I soak the ends (anything past my neckline, really) in conditioner and baggie it.  I rinse the conditioner in the morning.

Doing this has allowed me to use shampoo pretty often without having any negative results.


----------



## Sunshyn3 (Nov 23, 2008)

I went from APL to a little bit above BSL by cowashing frequently(3-5x/week) in the summer. It was fun and my hair grew a lot from it.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm... I remember I had started washing daily after reading this post, but I stopped after a while. I may have to go back to this because it made my hair feel pretty good. I'll try it out this week and see how it goes.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 4, 2009)

I posted in this thread in April 2008, and cowashing is STILL the best thing for my hair. I'm relaxed, and if I co-wash daily, my hair will love me. It doesn't matter if I do a braidout, a wet bun, a dry bun, etc. My hair just loves the moisture.

From April 08 to June 08 I cowashed daily and wet bunned.
From June 08 to August 08 I cowashed daily and wore a braidout.

I retained ALOT of length, I was scraping SL in Jan., and now I'm scraping APL. So, I pretty much retained all my length. I don't think my hair grew any faster, and I didn't retain all my length from September 08 to December 08 because I stopped, and was trying to be cute for school. 

So now I'm back to cowashing daily. I do a low bunned braidout. I only do about 4 braids. And the top of my hair is already smoothed back, so I just fluff up the braidout, put a ponytail holder in, and bun it. 

^^For relaxed people who wanted to know what to do.


----------



## successful216 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wash my hair everyday, with a gentle all natural shampoo and condition with AO Island Natruals.Sometimes I will condition later in the day also. My hair loves it! I  style my hair in a bun.


----------



## blue_flower (Jan 8, 2009)

*1. 6 out of 7 washed their hair daily (I kid you not)
2. 4 out of 7 exercised 4-5 days/week
3. 7 out of 7 wore their hair down or clipped up, no fancy styles
4. 5 out of 7 barely used hair products (one girl used BB Castor Oil only)
5. 6 out of 7 used NO CHEMICALS
6. 6 out of 7 used NO HEAT
7. 6 out of 7 did not go to salons
8. 6 out of 7 had NO TRIMS*

Well, it looks like I'm on the right track. There's always room for improvement: 
I wash 2-3 times a week
I exercise 3-4 times a week
I wear my hair up or in a very loose ponytail
I only use Avocado butter
I haven't had a relaxer in almost 7 months; I don't dye my hair
The last time I used heat was in September
I haven't been to a salon since spring '06
I trim my ends as needed


----------



## bee (Jan 8, 2009)

I thought cowashing was helping my hair to flourish; it did feel better, more moisturized.  Lately, however, my hair has been shedding alot!  I'm gonna cut back on the washing to see if that helps.


----------



## Muse (Jan 8, 2009)

bee said:


> I thought cowashing was helping my hair to flourish; it did feel better, more moisturized.  Lately, however, my hair has been shedding alot!  I'm gonna cut back on the washing to see if that helps.



How often do you use shampoo? A lot of cowashing can cause build up on the scalp and cause shedding if you don't remove it pretty regularly.


----------



## bee (Jan 8, 2009)

Muse, I clarify at least once a month w/ ACV.  The only time I use shampoo is after a relaxer.  Thing is, I smoke and my hair gets stinky because of it (I know...I know).  I have set my prayers and heart on quitting by January 15, 2009.  

In the meantime, I may have to endure my cowashes, until I'm able to quit this HORRIBLE habit!


----------



## hurricane (Jan 9, 2009)

bee said:


> I thought cowashing was helping my hair to flourish; it did feel better, more moisturized. Lately, however, my hair has been shedding alot! I'm gonna cut back on the washing to see if that helps.


________________________________________________________________

When I come home from work. I immediately mix some brahmi powder, coconut oil, and brahmi oil into the suave humectress, and glycerine. Let it sit on my hair for 1 to 2 hours. Then rinse. I do this daily. Then use cantu shea butter and seal with coconut oil.

Maybe you should add some kinda oil. Just a suggestion I don't know your technique. I'm starting to experiment with olive oil and I'm loving it. Good luck.


----------



## successful216 (Jan 9, 2009)

You know ACV does not clarify? You should try either gentle shamppooing or VO5 and I think Suave have clarifying condtioners you can use.


----------



## successful216 (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^ that was for Bee (sorry I did not know how to multiquote or edit)


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 9, 2009)

bee said:


> I thought cowashing was helping my hair to flourish; it did feel better, more moisturized.  Lately, however, my hair has been shedding alot!  I'm gonna cut back on the washing to see if that helps.




The same thing happened to me at the end of the summer.  I had to cut back on daily co-washing.  I cowash every 2 or 3 days now. In between I put my hair in a high ponytail when in the shower and let it get some residual mist.  Then when I get out its slightly damp and I can continue on with moisturizing and sealing like normal.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with Kelz. I must admit, that I'm not as faithful to it as I should, but when i do cowash daily, my hair loves me.  Moisturizing my hair allows my hair to have a lot of strength and not break off while sleep, bunning, or the occasional roller-set. When I went back to washing once a week out of pure laziness, my hair was a mess. I still retained a little because of low manipulation, but when I finally did wash it, hair was coming out in clumps as I used the shower comb. My heir is too fine to be dry. Once it gets too dry, it's over and down the drain. Cowashing really helps me retain length


----------



## bee (Jan 9, 2009)

To hurricane and jsw:  Ill try shampoo and oil to see if my hair responds better.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jan 9, 2009)

jswfashion said:


> You know ACV does not clarify? You should try either gentle shamppooing or VO5 and I think Suave have clarifying condtioners you can use.



 Really? 
I also thought I was clarifying once a month by doing a ACV rinse ... 

I like using baking soda more though


----------



## GoingNatural (Apr 16, 2009)

cowashing brings moisture in...this should be no surprise


now if they were shampooing this would be an anomaly


----------



## 1Aleeesha (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes my hair grows a lot faster deep conditioning every other day.  I don't use shampoo each time... This week is my week off from eat and I'm Dc'ing every other day... But in the warmer months, I will be Dc'ing every other day til it's cold again... Then I'll go back to my 3 weeks on 1 week off routine.

With all of that, the hair stays so moisturized and just supple, elasticized, healthy...Strong.


----------



## MissNina (Apr 17, 2009)

My hair grew super fast when I was cowashing real often/daily. I went to SL to APL in about 3 or 4 months doing this and wet bunning.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 17, 2009)

I was just thinking about my past haircare practices.  When I was in high school, I use to wash my hair about 5 times a week.  This was simply because my "white" friends did it.  I was relaxed then.  Then I would you blue magic and vaseline intensive care lotion (the original one).  I would mix them together in my hand and spread it on my hair.  That was it.  I would blowdry it with the comb attachment dryer, then curl it all over.  I had the healthiest hair ever.  I lived in FL, so humidity was in effect.  Now that I am a natural, I wonder if co-wash everyday or every other would yield me some nice growth?  I may have to try and see. :scratchch


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Apr 17, 2009)

I  Bc'd on 04/03 and have been cowashing everyday with trader joes condish and ausie moist... for the last 2 days.. my girlfriend at work was like " Girl... you hair is growing like a weed.. It's much longer than when u cut it 2 WEEKS AGO... does your hair always grow like that? what r u doing??" I just smiled and said i just wash it.. I think co-washes are the truth.. I will take a pic of my hair this weekend, post them and let my LHCF girls chime in...


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 17, 2009)

I am still at the beginning of my HHJ, but for now I shampoo/DC 2x a week and co-wash 2x a week. My hair is extremely dry, so the extra moisture does wonders!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 17, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> I am still at the beginning of my HHJ, but for now I shampoo/DC 2x a week and co-wash 2x a week. My hair is extremely dry, so the extra moisture does wonders!




I just recently got back into washing about 4 days out of the week, it is *instant moisture*. I try to keep my hair moist at all times, really just the ends, with some conditioner/moisturizer/leave in. I ♥♥♥ it!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jun 11, 2009)

this is quite interesting.... subscribing (and off to cowash my hair)


----------



## dyh080 (Jun 10, 2010)

Anybody still getting good results from daily washing?


----------



## Muse (Jun 10, 2010)

dyh080 said:


> Anybody still getting good results from daily washing?



My hair breakage was caused by my hair being dried out like dry leaves. Started daily cowashing and it stopped my breakage cold. Better than any protein treatment I have tried. I love it! Would love to hear others chime in on daily washing.


----------



## simplyhair (Jun 10, 2010)

subscribing...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmm....maybe i should try daily co-washing? I usually co-wash twice a week and poo and deep cond. on the weekend.


----------

